# Check it sights.



## Chako

I have been out of archery since 97, but recently got back into it. Both my late fathers and my equipment were in long term storage.

I just dug up the second and last shelf. I found a pair of check it target sights that my father used to use in one of the bow cases. When I checked to see about the company on the net, I couldn't find anything. Are they still in business?



















They look almost the same. One has Killian Products Check-it on the knob. The other does not have Killian written on it.

Anything anyone can tell me about them?


----------



## Bowdon

I got my first Check-it in 1970 shot it on a Carol recurve bow. Yours are newer than that. I would say early 80's. I had new Check-it on my target bows through the 70's to the 80's they were a good sight till the 3D scope came out. With a newer scopes they would move after the shot and brake off the screw. A old guy down in Missouri started making a new sight Toxics They had a 10/32 screw and did brake off or move as you shot it. Than came the SURE-LOC. up to the 80's scopes had a smaller hood and when 3d's got popular the scopes got bigger around and heaver. With hurt there popularity. They did make some changes after the new companies had started, but the damage was done. The guy that made them name was Kilian if I remember right. Dose yours have the 8/32 and the 10/32 both. Two holes in the block


----------



## Chako

Thanks for the response. Very informative.

Are you talking about the windage block?

If so, no. Looks like they only use one pin size.

The sight with the metal pin has a round block for setting windage. This one can only accommodate the smaller pin size.

The sight with the clear plastic pin has a square block. I am thinking this is the newer one of the two. Its can only support the larger pin size.

How long have they been out of business?


----------



## Unclegus

Those are actually a couple of the newer ones. The older ones had round knobs on the bar to tighten the sight on the block on the bow...I shot these for a zillion years until Sureloc came into existence in 93......Also had a Killian master release back in the seventies that was way ahead of its time....


----------



## Bowdon

windage block - Yours is a newer one because it has the lock screws to keep it from moving in and out. maybe I was wrong on the two hole you had to order are buy the one for 10/ 32 screw. The think I'm getting my sight mixed up. It's been a long time ago. The one with the plastic bushings in the elevation is the newer one
out of business. Thats one I can't remember because I started using Toxics and SURE-LOC sights and lost track of them. I shoot target and 3D with a Toxics Nail Driver now.


----------



## Chako

Thanks guys. You have been of great help.

I posted my Toxonics target sights in the general forum, and watched it go to page 8 within 30 minutes. Maybe you might be able to answer my question if I post the Toxonics photos in here.

I was trying to figure out the general age and model number of my target sights. My father was a check it guy, I was a Toxonics guy. I think one is a model 1500. No clue what the dual scoped version is.

I think this is a model 1500 if my memory serves me right. Not sure though.


















And this one I used on my 3D rig back in the 90s.


















Any info on these would be awesome. 

I find it hard to believe that most manufacturers aren't putting up a history section of their older equipment up on a web page somewhere. I give kudos to Martin Archery for having a few of their older catalogs in PDF file.
Interestingly enough, I just bought a Sure-loc Supreme for my new bow that hasn’t arrived yet. These sights were in storage for 12 years out in a side shed of the garage. I wasn’t sure if they would be all rusty or damaged.


----------



## Bowdon

I had one just like the Toxonics. I had a special slide bar made of it. I think if I looked around I still have it along with all kind of Check It, Toxonics and SURE-LOC old parts In my junk I don't throw any thing away just ask my wife


----------



## BOWWINCH

Speaking of Check It, here's a bow that Jerry had on the market with a pin sight.


----------



## CHPro

Just an fyi on those 1st 2 Chek-It sights, pretty certain the one with the Killian's on the extension knob is the older of the two. I started shooting for Chek-It back in the late-80's and by that time I believe even the sight with the white plastic lock-down screw for the windage was no longer being made. Actually, I'm surprised if the plastic housing x-hair pin is not an 8/32 thread. If not, almost guessing the parts were re-tapped for a 10/32 because I thought Chek-It didn't offer a 10/32 option until the very early '90's.

My recollection anyhow..........

>>------>


----------



## Bowdon

I have one of them too. CHPro is right about the tread size 8/32 was a standard tread size


----------



## Chako

Well I looked at them again, and they definitely are of different sizes. You can even see the difference in the above photos. Who knows?


----------



## CHPro

Maybe possible the very early Killian version pin sights used a 6/32" thread? If the sight with the plastic housing cross-hair is a 10/32 thread, then still betting it was re-tapped by someone to fit.......though given my track record at Vegas.....I could be wrong .

>>------>


----------



## shadowgroup

kool


----------



## kettymario

These shelves were very :thumbs_up . I didn't see before time. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Indianbullet

Yep shot a Check it and a Tox just like that for years actually in all junk box someplace too  
As we used to say the name implys what you have to do after every shot


----------



## Chako

That would explain the clear piece of aquarium plastic tubing jammed between the quick elevation lever and the worm thread on the more modern model.


----------



## Dan Murphy

*Double Whammy*

The Toxonics sight with 2 scopes has what they called the Double Whammy. This replaced the normal sight block on any of their sughts at the time and allowed for the shooting of 2 scopes or even a pin and a scope. It operated by lossening the locking knob on the front which allowed the sights to be rotated bringing the other scope or pin into play. I shot these for quite a while in the early 90s and still have 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## s.a.w.

*Old specs MFGS> are changing INTERNET.*

Most mfg's are changing their way of thinking and starting to post all their old spec to help all of us folks out that are buying the the older equipment. It will increase their bottom dollar.


----------



## Treverh

I am looking for a side mount bracket for my check-it site. If anyone has an extra please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## FS560

Regarding the common belief of having to check the setting after every shot and parts breakage, I have always, and still do today, used a vibration interrupter between the bow handle and the sight mount. A piece of thick legal pad back works great, but you do have to seal it so that moisture will not invade the fibers.


----------



## earlyt766

I need the dove tail mounting bracket for a Check-it if you might have one. Yes I did retap mine for 10/32 and it worked better. I actually used mine to hunt with years ago and would like to use it again..


----------



## SpotShy

Check it was purchased by a Company by the name of X-Ring (The made a lot of hunting stabs in the mid to late 90's). Not sure what happened to X-Ring they kind of fell off the map. I knew the owners pretty well and they were good folks. I have a couple of Check-it target sights lying around. They were the cat's meow back in the day but better designs prevailed.


----------



## Kayakfit

*Chek-it Sight Extension*

I've got an old Accra sight that I'd like to remount on a Chek-it extension--I'd need all of the sight except the sliding block. I'd be happy to buy the entire sight. Better still, if someone has an Accra sight that comes with the Accra extension, I'd buy that. Do any of you have one you'd like to sell? Ken kayakfit at fidalgo period net.




SpotShy said:


> Check it was purchased by a Company by the name of X-Ring (The made a lot of hunting stabs in the mid to late 90's). Not sure what happened to X-Ring they kind of fell off the map. I knew the owners pretty well and they were good folks. I have a couple of Check-it target sights lying around. They were the cat's meow back in the day but better designs prevailed.


----------



## field14

I purchased my first Killian Chek-it bow sight from Frontier Archery in Sacremento, CA in 1973. 

I shot ALL my personal best field/hunter (557/560), Vegas 300 (27X) and Vegas 450 (42X), and NFAA blue face scores 300-60X) with....a Killian Chek-it Bowsite with a TR Bar site extension mounted on it and a Magna-Site 6x scope. I still have those units to this very day.
I didn't shoot high poundage (47# peak weight), and as such, FOR ME, it wasn't a case of "shoot an arrow and then "check-it" with regard to the bow site! I did change around "scope blocks" among several iterations as Killians evolved through the early 1970's and into the 1990's. I have some of the original blocks, intermediate blocks, and I think the "beefed up" wide block, too. I did re-tap those to 10/32 threads, however.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

